# Acekard Subsection (Final Plea)



## Another World (Feb 11, 2009)

I made this plea before with little to no actual response from the staff. I would like an opportunity to make a second post and perhaps persuade a change. 

Acekard now has 3 active products on the market, the Acekard 2.1, R.P.G. and 2i. All of these products can currently be purchased. All of these products are still receiving regular updates from both official and homebrew sources. I ask again that the Acekard family of products is given their own subsection in the “Clients, Loaders & Firmware” section.

The following files are currently mirrored here at GBATemp.

Acekard 2 Official Firmware: 19 files
Acekard 2 Custom Firmware: 2 files (Bliss OS)
Acekard R.P.G. Official Firmware: 11 files
Acekard R.P.G. Custom Firmware: 30 files
AKAIO (Acekard All-In-One) Custom Firmware: 10 files

Miscellaneous related firmware files: 4 files

This is a total of 76 files for the Acekard products! Take a look at some of the other subsections of this area. The eWin series has 10 files, NinjaDS had 2 files, DS-Extreme has 9 files, DSLink has 18 files, etc. Many of the subsections are for kits which are no longer updated. Some of the kits are very hard to find for sale anymore, yet they still have their own subsection.

Team Acekard, Normmatt, Smiths, and Gelu have all shown that they are sticking around. The company has great customer support, a great attitude towards the scene, and produces a product that they stand behind with a 1yr warranty. This is a kit that is here to stay for the long haul. Let us not forget they were also first to the commercial market with a DSI kit. This team and the talented programmers behind the various firmwares deserve a subsection to call home.

Thank you,
-Another World


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 11, 2009)

Funny, I borrowed a friend's Acekard 2 today. I have no idea how it works, however it does work (a little more info on how it works would be nice). I still miss my Cyclo which I lend to this other friend. 
I'm an Acekard2 user myself I support the idea.

Reason for edit: Grammar


----------



## dib (Feb 11, 2009)

You're talking about the downloads section?

Making a plea is silly--none of the other cards had to go through some sort of review process.  Even DS-X has its own section.  If they haven't gotten around to adding one yet, it has nothing to do with Acekard and everything to do with being lazy.  You're making all these arguments about its merits when you need to hassle whomever has the permissions to make the change.


----------



## redact (Feb 11, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> you need to hassle whomever has the permissions to make the change.



tell narin if he doesn't do it then smiths will be mean to him

wait...


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2009)

I quite agree and I'll be up to the challenge to helping you move all of the Acekard firmware files to their respective correct folders.

I've got a few complaints about a lot of the categorization in the Download Center so I shall be speaking with Narin or Costello later and will get a few things more organized.

AW, we all appreciate your concern and you shouldn't have to post a long plea to get a somewhat minor detail fixed on the website.
A lot of people on the staff have been here for years and years and maybe aren't as active as they once were, though I'm not calling them lazy. 
Decisions from the GBAtemp staff may take a bit of time to come up with, may be ignored by a number of staff, or just may go completely ignored and given no attention. 
Just push for what you want, and if it's got something to do with something like this (adding a new sub-category), then just let me know so me and you can team up and relentlessy badger and pester the staff until someone gets around to doing it (that method works best lol).


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 11, 2009)

jph, you've got it summed up pretty good (and a plan to go with it), so I'll just add my *+1* for a new acekard subsection =)


----------



## doyama (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree that having an Acekard section would help a lot. I think even just one subsection would be enough, though I think optimally I think something like AKAIO/Official AK2&2i/RPG would suffice as well as sub-sub sections.


----------



## supersonic124 (Feb 11, 2009)

acekard is one of the best flashcarts please make a section!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2009)

A well suported device deserves its own section, plus its getting more popular.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 12, 2009)

I added an Acekard category and two sub-cats for official and unofficial files.

Acekard download category

Let me know if there are any other minor changes you'd like made. Your best bet is to probably PM me.


----------



## Another World (Feb 13, 2009)

this will work just fine! thank you for the update. i've just moved all the files, we are good to go!! =)

cheers,
-another world


----------



## OSW (Feb 13, 2009)

God idea and good job

On that note, I think we definitely need more sections for the Wii in the download centre!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 13, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> God idea and good job
> 
> On that note, I think we definitely need more sections for the Wii in the download centre!


Thanks for all your suggestions everyone. While they are all taken into consideration, some may not be worthwhile for us in the long run, as we have plans to drastically improve the Download Centre in the latter half of 2009.


----------

